# sad news



## Maddysmama (Apr 14, 2010)

Abby hasn't been feeling good since whelping, but after the vet put her on antibiotics and probiotics she perked up and has been eating great. In a previous post I mentioned she wasn't feeling well again..late last night she got sick with throwing up and diahrrea and gums looked a little pale so took her to emergency vet. Her belly was swelling too.. They did emergency surgery and found a small fetus that was decaying and caused an infection. They also found a small rupture in her intestines and she had been bleeding but not alot and it didn't look like she had been bleeding long. As soon as they started surgery her blood pressure and blood oxygen levels crashed..
We lost Abby during surgery. 
Needless to say I blamed myself, but the vet pointed out that I did everything right and at the last office visit nothing was detected by the other vet. 
I just got done e-mailing my friend's husband so he can tell her. Now I have to tell the kids when they get up..
It's going to be a hard day for all of us...

Hugs


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh i am so so so very sorry.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG!!! I am so, so sorry! It is hard to even find words. Your family, including the puppies will be in my thoughts and in my prayers. ((HUGS)).

How old are the puppies now? Will you be able to manage?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh no!!! I'm sorry. Don't beat yourself up over it, these things do happen.


----------



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending prays your way.


----------



## Maddysmama (Apr 14, 2010)

*Managing*

well at the moment two kids are crying, along with me off and on.. hubby is going to take Anna and Jacob out of the house for the day.. Maddy is still sleeping after a coctail of pain meds and valium.. (which I could have some)

Just fed the pups about an hour ago and all went well, luckily they love the goats milk. I am going back to my vet in the morning and checking out the pups again and we will discuss the handfeeding in detail.. Only two of the pups don't care for the syringe, dropper, or bottle, so I have to take it slow with them to make sure they don't aspirate any of it. 

Blossom and Abby were buddies and Blossom spent an hour wondering around the house looking for her, but is now laying in the puppy pen next to the puppies.. Maybe if I am lucky, she will kind of adopt them.. She has layed with them a few times when I let Abby out for a potty break. It won't help with the nursing, but at least she can comfort them..

Still haven't heard from my friend, but not really expecting to for a while.. Last time I heard they were in temporary housing with nothing much with them but their suitcases... waiting for regular housing.. I am so glad her hubby will tell her and not have her just read an e-mail.. I'm not going to ask right away, but am wondering if she would want one of the pups..

Just hate this.. So if everything had gone right she actually would have had 9. Neville, the smallest I think was a twin. He had 4 sacs around him and a large lump in one that I thought might be a pup being reabsorbed. 

Well Maddy just woke up and I have to go break the news again...This really stinks 
Hugs


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think you know from FB that I have a friend there whose entire litter of reds died shortly after birth. I wish there was a way to get your pups and her Mom together. THAT would be the answer to prayer for everyone. Can you pm me when you have a moment and we can look at whether this would even be do-able? Good thing is, in a total jam, your pups can go on puppy slop as young as two and a half weeks with less supplemental feeds, so your life will get a little easier over the next couple of weeks.

DAM!! This just breaks my heart! Why does life have to throw such curves at us sometimes? You have enough on your plate for a dozen people. My heart is just aching for all of you...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

How tragic this is. I am so sorry for the loss of Abby. I raised two kittens once on a bottle when their mother died. It was so much work, but the kittens turned out beautifully. I know your puppies will, too. Wouldn't it be wonderful if Arreau's friend lived close enough to you to help? It is almost too much to wish for.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I had to raise a litter of newfie puppies after mom had to be euthanized, the pups were 5 days old. All the puppies survived and I know you can do it too. Don't forget to burp the puppies after each feeding. Wishing you the best.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry. I am sure you did everything you could, but that does not make it any less traumatic.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I just finished reading your other thread and was amazed by your sacrifice and dedication to Abby and these pups. Reading your post here just makes me cry. Life is certainly unfair at times and things happen that make absolutely no sense. If life were fair, dogs would live much longer lives. 

My heart goes out to you and your family, your friend, those pups and poor dear Abby. If only dogs could communicate their troubles and needs to us, but they can't and we must do our best and you did just that. Your best. You went above and beyond for Abby and her babies, so don't berate yourself. 

I honestly don't know how breeders do it. I suppose this brings home just how special each and every litter is, from the mom/dad to the wriggly little puppies. I know mine won't be taken for granted today of all days.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You are handling it graciously. You take care of everyone's feelings and are doing everything you can. Be kind to yourself and please take care of yourself too.

Sending a lot of poodle hugs your way~


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you thoughts & prayers.

Jill
><>


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Oh gosh....I am SO sorry for your loss! Hand raising pups is not an easy row to hoe, but you seem to have taken on these little guys like a pro...

Again, I am very sorry that you lost Abby. It's a blessing that Blossom is willing to lay with them...that's a heart warmer (is it any wonder we love dogs so much?). She might not be able to feed them, but she sure can offer a lot of other mothering things to their lives.....cuddling, cleaning, teaching....

Hugs to you....

p*


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I remember reading your thread and thinking "poor woman - she is really taking on a lot". Now you have this tragedy and the difficult task of hand feeding the puppies. My heart goes out to you. You sound like an amazing person so no doubt you will take this in stride.


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am so heartbroken at this story. Sending prayers and hugs your way...


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of a beloved poodle. Your dedication and responsibility towards all the pups involved is admirable. The world could use more people like you. Comfort vibes to you and your extended poodle family.


----------



## cadeau (Oct 31, 2011)

How devastating! I am so sorry to hear of the loss...You must be very sad. My prayers are with you and your family and the pups. It will be like being a new mom again on your own, but with the guidance of the older dog to teach the pups canine behavior, and your tireless efforts in these first few weeks, you can raise this litter and they will be ok! *hugs*


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss!!!!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. Sending lots of hugs and prayers to you and your family at this difficult time. Sylvia, Lacey and Sadie


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad your pups seem to be eating well. Hopefully, they'll transition to puppy slop quickly, to give you a well-deserved break!


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

How heartbreaking. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My sister directed me to this thread after I posted in the one about the puppies progress.

I am so sorry for all the pain and stress that you have had to go through along with your family and your friend. There is just no telling what life is going to bring to us. Thank God you are a strong person and are doing well handling such a difficult situation. I wish there was something I could do to help you out. I will keep you in my prayers and we are sending you big hugs and love and a lot of strength to get through this._


----------

